# Michigan: Urge Your Senators to VOTE YES! on HB5074!



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

HB5074 is Fair and Reasonable for All of Michigan!

More...


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

I sent my fax to the Gov and my State Senator.


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info and the link! :tu

Emails are on their way.


----------



## herefreeman (Jun 9, 2008)

CS News Monkey said:


> HB5074 is Fair and Reasonable for All of Michigan!
> 
> More...


:gn
Unbelievable!! You advocate supporting HB #5074 ???
Divide and conquer is certainly at work here. You are grateful because the kind master is leaving you alone, for now. Atlantic City casinos allowed the state smoking ban to proceed because they did not stand with opposition, the casinos were exempt. Within 1 year the anti smoker zealots returned and the casinos must ban smoking on October 15,2008.
!!!!!!!!!!!!Oppose ALL smoking bans!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/reputation.php?p=1698760 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/report.php?p=1698760 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1698760


----------



## jadorm (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, zero info on that site but from what I can tell it is saying there will be a ban either way but this is the lesser of 2 evils. I would say read the proposition in it's entirety before automatically agreeing with it. Politicians are Weazels especially in Michigan(I just moved from there bye 48224).


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Having moved from Michigan to Washington where there are no exemptions of any kind I say take what you can get while you can get it. Good luck.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

i've been signed up with that site for a while, it's great, they'll email you any changes and when you should email, call, or write your senators.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Just for clarification sake gents...the "CS News Monkey" is nothing more than an automated news aggregator that is posting the feed from the RTDA legal section in this forum. All opinions in the article are from the RTDA.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Are you insane?

Urge your legislators to stay far away from both 4163 and 5074...let the business owners decide if they want smoking in their establishment...

Why put in an ban w/ exceptions when there doesn't have to be a ban at all...

jag


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

jagmqt said:


> Are you insane?
> 
> Urge your legislators to stay far away from both 4163 and 5074...let the business owners decide if they want smoking in their establishment...
> 
> ...


Jag, I agree with your sentiments, but with Jenny Grandstand itching to sign the ban into law, it's going to happen. Especially when Republican lawmakers make statements like:"I voted against the bans before, but my eyes have been opened and I'm on the right side of the issue now".

IMHO, we're further ahead to get as many exceptions to this ban as we can now; Perhaps we can use those exceptions down the road when we fight this poorly conceived law. Besides, a business owner in Michigan can declare his establishment "smoke free" now if he wants - he doesn't need additional legislation!

As a motorcycle rider here in Michigan for over 30 years, I've watched the members of various groups fight the helmet law. There might finally be some legislation where you can sign some sort of legal release that lets you ride without a helmet if you want, but even that isn't ready to pass. After 30 years!

Unless (or until) we can get a group of people in Lansing who understand what it's like to actually run a business, we're going to see more bans in the future, too.

:2

Alley :tu00p


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

alley00p said:


> Jag, I agree with your sentiments, but with Jenny Grandstand itching to sign the ban into law, it's going to happen. Especially when Republican lawmakers make statements like:"I voted against the bans before, but my eyes have been opened and I'm on the right side of the issue now".
> 
> IMHO, we're further ahead to get as many exceptions to this ban as we can now; Perhaps we can use those exceptions down the road when we fight this poorly conceived law. Besides, a business owner in Michigan can declare his establishment "smoke free" now if he wants - he doesn't need additional legislation!
> 
> ...


Were you at the capitol for the rally on the helmet bill? That's one of my favorite annual events here...It's cool to see the entire capitol block lined with bikes...

I don't think 4163 is going to see the light of day...ever again...it's buried back in the Senate and they're going to shift to the energy legislation...5074 will sit and wait until there is action on 4163...

Personally, I think the ban is dead and won't surface again until next year with a new membership.

I didn't realize the this original post was from a news generator...Now I feel insane for calling an automated service "insane"...

I think if anyone wants to make an effort on this bill, the best action is to their senator and the senate majority leader to keep the bill off the table...

I agree with your statement, "Besides, a business owner in Michigan can declare his establishment "smoke free" now if he wants - he doesn't need additional legislation!" completely...that is the issue here, keep the legislation out, let the business owner decide.

jag


----------

